# Joints cracking/ crunchy neck?



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

As this goes on I get more and more symptoms. Now all my joints crack and my neck crunches and cracks ridiculously. Is this common? I'm also having trouble with 10,000 other symptoms, but these intrigue me. Like, I have tooth pain too and aches and these are symptoms of lyme disease. anyone else?


----------



## Dann (Feb 8, 2011)

I crack almost all my joints, my neck pretty badly, been doin it for as long as I can remember though


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Chrisisoutofit said:


> As this goes on I get more and more symptoms. Now all my joints crack and my neck crunches and cracks ridiculously. Is this common? I'm also having trouble with 10,000 other symptoms, but these intrigue me. Like, I have tooth pain too and aches and these are symptoms of lyme disease. anyone else?


I've had a stiff and crunchy neck for as long as I can remember. I've been doing a lot of stretching, neck muscles, back, shoulders and arms etc, and it's helped a lot.
Maybe you could try some stretching also to help alleviate these symptoms?


----------



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

Well this just started after the dp anxiety and depression so I'm just curious if its these things or a physical problem. I have vision problems too, things get blurrier every day for 2 months and I'm praying I dont go blind


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Chrisisoutofit said:


> As this goes on I get more and more symptoms. Now all my joints crack and my neck crunches and cracks ridiculously. Is this common? I'm also having trouble with 10,000 other symptoms, but these intrigue me. Like, I have tooth pain too and aches and these are symptoms of lyme disease. anyone else?


Have you had Lymes?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone told me they read in an article it's because of dehydration/not enough water, and that you need to drink tea with milk to cure it...I drink tea all the time and so far I'm still crunchy like a gronla bar.


----------



## Apollonios (Mar 9, 2011)

I have joint cracking from time to time, especially when my muscles ache from intense exercise, but I haven't connected it with dp/dr. Maybe you have something other, like tired muscles from too much exercise.


----------



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

Ugh I dont exercise anymore since DP, I'm constantly fatigued. I got aneg result for lyme so idfk why my neck got all crunchy, I think it has to be dp related, or depression or anxiety from dp. And my vision is getting worse.. Damn 2 months of dp and no relief yet UGH!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Tea isn't the best for hydration because of the caffeine. These joint problems are extremely common, especially as people get older.
See what happens if you get more exercise, drink more water and lay off the caffeine-I'm pretty sure a few things get a bit better after that.


----------

